# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  For men: unresistable food

## Flavor

I have noticed many of females loves chocolate and cheese, and it suddenly made me wonder why, and if men too does have any food they find hard to resist? Carbs for me.

----------


## Shredder

For me it is pizza: the food of Champions!

I've never been a huge chocolate fan but I do have some occasionally. I've been preferring dark chocolate these days but I guess that just means I'm getting old.

----------


## Cuchculan

I am one of those who will only ever eat certain types of food. So the same foods every day of the week. Meals at the same time every day of the week as well.

----------


## CloudMaker

> I am one of those who will only ever eat certain types of food. So the same foods every day of the week. Meals at the same time every day of the week as well.



Wat does ur food schedule look like?
I usually eat cauliflower and beef but the day of the week doesn’t stay the same

----------


## TuanJie

Anything with fermented black bean sauce.

----------


## Lucid

I'm a sucker for Homemade lasagna.I can eat it 3 times a day 8 days a week. ::):

----------

